# Book Not To Read



## peaceboy23 (May 25, 2005)

So I have to read "Ishmael" by Daniel Quinn for a class, and I would not reccommend this book for anyone with DP/DR. It totally messes with your sense of reality and culture and all these other things. It is causing me a lot of problems having to read it. Has anyone else read this book?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmm, now you've piqued my interest. Ishmael, eh? What is it about? It isn't the same Ishmael as the Moby Dick guy is it?

Nausea, by Jean Paul Sartre is a weird read for DP/DR folks. I could swear that it's a personal account of what DR is like. I started reading it right after my DR started. That was a mistake. I had to stop after about 10 or 15 pages.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

I've had both of these books recommended to me.... I will keep these commets in mind.


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Hm, now I'm really curious to read both of these "not to read" books. :wink:


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Look for reviews at http://www.amazon.com.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Nausea was a good read. I'm hoping to read Being and Nothingness next - I heard some of the concepts are interesting, provided you can get your head around the somewhat abstract ideas.

And yeah, if you're buying from Amazon be sure to check out the 'used books' - you can pick paperbacks up for as little as 20p.


----------

